# Looking For a Story



## trackstar (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi I read a story a while ago. A guy secretley tries to fatten up his girlfriend (or wife possibly). She finds out about his plan, and tries to beat him at his own game, making him fat. She uses his interest in seeing her eat to get him to eat more. They both end up gaining. 

Does anyone know of this story?


----------



## ffaboots (Oct 31, 2012)

That sounds so familiar--is this it?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87559


----------



## JimBob (Nov 2, 2012)

That'd probably be "Secret Fatteners" by Big Dave Hill.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/secret_fat.html


----------

